

Iphone 3G is official -- and only $199 - bprater
http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/09/iphone-3g-is-finally-official/#

======
twism
blackberry and palm are done.

~~~
twism
i got modded down because a $199 iphone with exchange and push support
essentially spells doom for other smartphone companies?

~~~
mechanical_fish
I'd forgive folks for thinking that you need more than a one-line argument.
Last I heard Blackberry sales were significantly _higher_ since the iPhone's
introduction, possibly because the iPhone helps attract attention and energy
to the _entire_ smartphone market... and because not everyone in the world has
the same desires in a smartphone. Some people, for example, seem to be
addicted to hardware keyboards, and hey -- more power to them.

